# [risolto] suono: alsa+intel

## hcmcgenius

ciao,

ho un problema con il suono (driver del kernel snd_hda_intel ), nonostante sia riuscito a configurare tutto completamente (alsa parte senza dare errori e ho tolto il "mute" con alsamixer) non riesco a sentire alcun suono dalle mie casse...

la mia configurazione:

.config

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

uname -a

```

Linux dell 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP Sat Sep 22 12:56:35 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

#alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  284288  12 

snd_pcm_oss            49152  0 

snd_mixer_oss          21760  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           8580  0 

snd_seq_oss            36992  0 

snd_seq_midi_event     12544  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                59168  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         13076  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ndiswrapper           192800  0 

hci_usb                22940  0 

bluetooth              63492  1 hci_usb

usbhid                 41888  0 

ff_memless             10248  1 usbhid

fglrx                 783188  11 

snd_hda_intel          26272  1 

snd_hda_codec         200192  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                89864  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              28680  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    67624  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              13344  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         14864  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ohci1394               39112  0 

ieee1394              106488  1 ohci1394

rtc                    14496  0 

ohci_hcd               25092  0 

sg                     37672  0 

ehci_hcd               34700  0 

usbcore               142512  5 hci_usb,usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

joydev                 15360  0 

```

altro da dire...uso gnome; il volume l'ho impostato al massimo; non ho nessun errore con qualsiasi file audio cerco di far partire e con qualsiasi programma...l'unica cosa che succede è che non sento niente...

qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazieLast edited by hcmcgenius on Sat Sep 22, 2007 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

Dai un'occhiata a questa discussione e vedi se ti aiuta:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4231193-highlight-.html#4231193

ciao!

----------

## hcmcgenius

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Dai un'occhiata a questa discussione e vedi se ti aiuta:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4231193-highlight-.html#4231193
> 
> ciao!

 

grazie ma non è il mio stesso problema...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *hcmcgenius wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Dai un'occhiata a questa discussione e vedi se ti aiuta:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4231193-highlight-.html#4231193
> 
> ciao! 
> ...

 

Beh, anch'io avevo tolto il mute con alsamixer e non ricevevo errori da alsa ma o ascoltato il suono solo quando ho aggiunto il modulo 3stack con 

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack
```

seguendo quella mini-guida fatta da Maltese.

Ti consiglio di provare, tanto al massimo non funziona e ti porta via solo qualche minuto di tempo!

----------

## hcmcgenius

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *hcmcgenius wrote:*    *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Dai un'occhiata a questa discussione e vedi se ti aiuta:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4231193-highlight-.html#4231193
> 
> ciao! 
> ...

 

Avevi ragione, gli serviva il model giusto, però io ho dovuto mettere model=ref. 

Grazie ciao

----------

